# Worst Plumbing of All-Time



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I was under a house the last two days removing gas lines and re-piping the gas. While I was under there I saw this!! I've never seen more poor workmanship. this was the drain for a tub and a lav. I cut this out and replumbed it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

more


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

another


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

who would do this?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

customer said the tub drained slow. wonder why....:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> who would do this?


 
Nacho?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

What?? I was tired of laying under that freaking house. I needed one more 45 and didnt want to crawl out again so I made one. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that's just precious. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the Saturday morning chuckle.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That belongs in a hall of fame somewhere, I hear all the time from these hillbillies, " plumbin, oh I can do plumbin":laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Everybody knows you cut the ends at matching angles and duct tape them together.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

In the defense of who ever did this, it would have be an all most impossible job my your self. It was so tight under the house I had to use a military shovel sometimes to dig a tunnel jus so I could keep going.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Outstanding...
Some of the best I have ever seen! :thumbup:

:laughinglaughing:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Weak Sauce


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks like some solid Rural Indiana Plumbing there. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Geez! I could do better than that after consuming large quantities of vodka tonics:yes: I wonder who the plumbing inspector was!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Apparently it was never inspected, because the hack who did it wasn't able to apply for and recieve a permit.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> I was under a house the last two days removing gas lines and re-piping the gas. While I was under there I saw this!! I've never seen more poor workmanship. this was the drain for a tub and a lav. I cut this out and replumbed it.


 
Will, Good for you, you found extra work.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> That looks like some solid Rural Indiana Plumbing there. :laughing::laughing:




Good one.

Bad part that would pass for good rural Indiana plumbing


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice try, but not an origional thought :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Nice try, but not an origional thought :thumbsup:


I just love the liberal application of torch heat that was used to accomplish that bend.:thumbup:

It must have smelled great!:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, what's wrong with a little heat bend?. Electricians do it all the time with their conduit!:laughing:

I do it all the time..........................................with copper. 

(Schmo should hit it with some white Kilz. :thumbsup


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

That is bonafied. hahaha


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice 45 nh. :no: Guess they ran out of supplies and didn't want to run to blowes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

They could've cut a pie piece out, then heated it, and glued it back together......:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't beat that. The plumbing around here is often of much higher quality. Our jacklegs know that a radiator hose bends a lot easier than that pipe stuff.


----------



## scott2la (Oct 12, 2010)

At least they used primer on the PVC


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Nice try, but not an origional thought :thumbsup:












Puts a whole new meaning to street 45 Hire someone off the street to make that 45 :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

At least it was PVC. I've seen people use rubber hose like a garden hose, barbed fittings and hose clamps for pressurized water distribution. I got the call when the homeowner was sitting in their swamp, I mean living room. Pretty expensive shortcut if you ask me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe this may be what you are looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, that would be it. Thats a job well done. Those are my favorite followed by the good old caulk joint ( two tubes of silicone around a dripping nut)


----------

